# It's been officially announced



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Form an orderly queue....

The link will require you changing the 0 to an o

http://zym0l.com/shop/item.asp?PID=1516&scID=25


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

Hurry up though, there are only 25 to go round. :lol: 

What a **** take.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Just ordered 2 lots :buffer:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

$30,000 - WTF?! That's the price of a decent car! :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Crazy money. If its $30,000 in the USA then going on this company's current pricing scheme, it'll be £30,000 over here if its available in the UK. At circa £15,000 its too much (thinking of the car I could buy for that...), but £30,000 for a wax is ludicrous. I'll go back to honing my finishing techniques with the rotary. 

I dont doubt the 25 will be snapped up though, and I dont doubt the buyers will be delighted wit their purchase which is great if it makes them happy. Personally, while I'm happy to spend a decent amount on a wax, what it ulitmately delivers to a final finish compared to a well polished finish just isn't enough for me personally - $30,000 is the cost of a very nice car to a lot of us.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I am sure I have seen those ingredients on the wifes hair shampoo


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

If you move your mouse over the image it reveals some sort of voodoo mixing kit, how very strange.

Edit to say: Not sure how it works, but to me it looks like they give you a kit where you mix up the ingredients? Surely the margin for mixing up even slightly incorrect quantities could diminish the finish over something premixed like Royale or Vintage?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Quite clearly they can't produce a better wax so they've apealed to the fat cats with a gold spoon. Not worth the money IMO.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd love some info on the "solar container" - if its made of anything particularly special optically and what its purpose is - focus the sunlight on the wax to melt it or something?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

MY understanding of this is;

They provide you with a basic list of ingedients and taylor the wax to you personal preference.

Up to 79% carnuba and some basics necessary ingredients and then you get to pick whats next.

Could be fun, could even have your own DNA put in!!!!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Could be fun, *could even have your own DNA put in*!!!!!!


My car would shrink! :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> I'd love some info on the "solar container" - if its made of anything particularly special optically and what its purpose is - focus the sunlight on the wax to melt it or something?


Yep the prism is supposed to focus the sun's rays on to heating the wax to the optimal temperature

Intructions are leave it in the sun for 2 hours before use etc (be no good here you only get two hours sun for one day of the year).

You got to love great marketing, i really want one!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> My car would shrink! :lol:


Love that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Epoch said:


> MY understanding of this is;
> 
> They provide you with a basic list of ingedients and taylor the wax to you personal preference.
> 
> ...


Brut 33 for me then, to go with my Burt Reynolds moustache, hair dye and chest wig, it'll get the ladies flocking around my va....er car in no time.....

Whatever their marketing dept are on, they must've inhaled....


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Ordered!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Can i come and put my finger in yours Rich? please please


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

The silliest thing ever.
I'd rather buy Gaz's new blend :lol:

(btw Gaz if we don't see a treated panel soon we're gonna fill your diary with hoax bookings)


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

just a thought!!new ducati 1098s new moutain bike, and a mint cossie, and 40 pound for some dodo!!!.............know what i would spend the money on..........but it,s not aimed at us mortal chaps who love things for what they are................5 years timw we will have the 100,000 wax!!!


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Its a pritty smart looking piramid box for the money:lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

talisman said:


> just a thought!!new ducati 1098s new moutain bike, and a mint cossie, and 40 pound for some dodo!!!.............know what i would spend the money on..........but it,s not aimed at us mortal chaps who love things for what they are................5 years timw we will have the 100,000 wax!!!


In many ways I suppose its a bit like very expensive private number plates... dont really add anything to the car other than a little bit of individuality perhaps but it makes the person that bought it very happy... Although, your number plate does at least retain its value in many cases.

Ultimately, in the grand scheme of things on a thoroughly prepared machine polished paint finish, the choice of wax is not going to make a big difference - we're talking nuances only having seen Vintage lined up alongside Dodo Rainforest, but that lovely pyramid pot is certainly individual. And of course, there's the gold old bragging rights down the pub if you sign up for that sort of thing.

Is a $30,000 wax going to give a wonder finish, unparalleled and ultimately as jaw-dropping as its price? Well, thats ultimately for folk to decide themselves... My decision is honing my rotary finishing techniques as this for me is where the biggest leaps in getting the jaws to drop can be made, but then thats what makes me happy at the end of the day... I too have spend a lot of money on waxes, and been pleased with the small increase in the quality of finish delivered, but if I was to honestly say whether or not value for money - the answer would be no. Far more can be achieved with skill, than can be achieved with a "wonder wax".


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

overpriced over marketed cak!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> overpriced over marketed cak!


I expect that there is quite a profit margin on these - the power of marketing


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Limited Edition - 25 fools to be fleeced. You do get a nice gold spoon though.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I have known about Solaris for nearly a year and it is fascinating to see it finally break cover.

1. Ingredient ratios

The ingredients they supply will surely be in a ratio that allows for the wax to be made without any ingredients left over. With 750ml of oil, 250ml of Coconut oil, 60g of Carnauba wax and 250ml of Carnauba 'sap', then that means 310g of Carnauba derived ingredients per 1310g of product - about 23.7% according to my calculator. Where does the 79% come from? There doesn't appear to be any beeswax in there, so it should be 100% or 23.7% surely? I am confused with this.

2. Carnauba sap

I am not exactly sure what this is and why it is used, as it is the wax coating on the surface of the carnauba palm leaf that protects the Carnauba tree from the elements. This is why carnauba wax does what it does. Extracting the sap from inside it may be adventurous but I'd want more info about its properties before parting with 30k. After all, armadillos are hard on the outside and soft on the inside; carnauba palms may be the same. Who knows.

3. Heating the wax

You can leave any pot of wax out in the sun to soften it, but you need 182 degrees Fahrenheit to melt carnauba wax; that is a lot of solar heating required... at best it will soften a mix that may be difficult to apply in Northern European climes?

4. Making your own wax

LOL, Chuck must be sick of refilling the Royale pots. The irony is that the manufacturing process is quite critical to making a good wax. I would plump for Royale myself and get Z to do the hard work with some proper lab equipment.

5. Making your own '79% carnauba wax'

I would love to see the instructions supplied, the wax that results and meet a genuine independent punter who manages to achieve this. Remember that high end waxes are made in labs to ensure high quality and the right texture, consistency etc. 

6. The golden spoon.

Hilarious. Surely some digital scales and a measuring beaker would be more appropriate. Gold plated, of course.

Sadly, I am not sure it is the marketing meisterstroke that Royale was. 7k was palletable, just, and when publicised with Paul and the Bugatti Veyron last year, made a certain amount of sense to the super rich and the highest end detailers who could afford it. But 15k GBP? I think everyone knows a little more about carnauba on these forums now and is the fancy packaging and spoon really worth double the Royale container? Looks like similar acrylic to me. Sadly, Z could become a laughing stock. Does the world need another silly priced wax? If 7k was just about justifiable, can 15k cut it? Will Paul or someone else buy a pot?

Just my tuppence worth, having helped publicise Royale for Z last year and having created a new wax range in the interim.

DF


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Pah, I'm still wanting one Dom, your just jealous:lol: :lol: :lol:


I actually thought you had to go to them in the states and they make it with you and the pot is only to warm it for application. I wouldn't fancy paying to self assemble myself.

" would plump for Royale myself and get Z to do the hard work with some proper lab equipment."

Never thought i hear you say that!!!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, in fact, Vintage is probably the best deal out of all those mega expensive Z waxes. I'd leave Royale and Sohilarious.

Jealous? Moi? Not when I know what we have in the pipeline.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

God almighty - that is expensive stuff to stick on a car.:doublesho 

I thought Royale was OTT but this takes the biscuit. However, I have no doubts whatsoever that they will sell the 25 pots in next to no time at all and fair play to them for that. I guess their reputation is second to none and they could be able to sell something like Victoria Concours for £200 with no problems either.

The thing that appeals is free top-up for life (like Royale). So what happens if someone buys the stuff and distributes it to others (black market) and then say they need another top up in the space of a week and continue this trend throughout the year. Surely, Zymbol cannot do anything other than provide the top up as if the jar's empty... they have to top it up under the contract rights surely. Unless there is a smallprint saying 2 top-ups per year or something.

For example, the buyer can quite easily say I used it up on one car (virtually impossible) and Zymbol would have to fill it up as it is empty. Yes or no?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Contract states fair useage or something.

I bet i know who gets to decide what's fair!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

^^ I would imagine there's some sort of "Fair Usage" policy in there somewhere to prevent you getting a refill every other week...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> LOL, in fact, Vintage is probably the best deal out of all those mega expensive Z waxes. I'd leave Royale and Sohilarious.
> 
> Jealous? Moi? Not when I know what we have in the pipeline.


:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

What Dom said is exactly my thoughts, I would want ***** to do all the hard work, why pay $30k and risk buggering it up?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> 1. Ingredient ratios
> 
> The ingredients they supply will surely be in a ratio that allows for the wax to be made without any ingredients left over. With 750ml of oil, 250ml of Coconut oil, 60g of Carnauba wax and 250ml of Carnauba 'sap', then that means 310g of Carnauba derived ingredients per 1310g of product - about 23.7% according to my calculator. Where does the 79% come from? There doesn't appear to be any beeswax in there, so it should be 100% or 23.7% surely? I am confused with this.


I would dearly love to see exactly how manufacturers calculate percentages for their products, and also dearly love to see a standardised way of doing it and see where all the waxes stack up on it...

Mind you, just how important is the carnuaba volume to: a) looks; b) durability; c) application? And how important is the "blend" in comparison on these fronts??


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

30 grand to make your own wax? its like those salt and shake crisps. extra 10p so you can put the salt on yourself!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

detailer of panama said:


> 30 grand to make your own wax? its like those salt and shake crisps. extra 10p so you can put the salt on yourself!


:lol: I remember those


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Slick 77 said:


> :lol: I remember those


I could afford those


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

^^

:lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Sohilarious


i have no imput, other than to quote this again, made me pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

This is surely going a bit too far, but they will sell it anyway. There are lots of people in the world that don't care about money, they just want the best. 50k? 100k? its just another little piece of money for them.

Screw Z1m0l anyway!

Now... I do want more Dodo!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Mind you, just how important is the carnuaba volume to: a) looks; b) durability; c) application? And how important is the "blend" in comparison on these fronts??


Carnauba certainly gives a good finish and is one of the most durable natural waxes, with a high melting point meaning it is tough at normal room temperatures. It actually plays havoc with the application - it is very dry and powdery in its raw state and very tough. It needs to be blended with other ingredients, e.g. oils, solvents and waxes, to make it workable. The blend will be doing a lot of the work in Sohilarious to make it usable, but performance will come largely (I expect) from the carnauba. Depends what is in the magic oil you mix it with. I hope they supply a double boiler as well. Or Gordon Ramsay to flambee it all together for you.


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

OK so i am mad but i wont it so have sent me email to Zymo1 to try and buy so lets wait and see if i am lucky


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

jacoda434 said:


> OK so i am mad but i wont it so have sent me email to Zymo1 to try and buy so lets wait and see if i am lucky


My brain just dissolved itself trying to read that


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Not when I know what we have in the pipeline.


hey Dodo Factory, is this something that will convince me not to purchase BoS by the end of this year?


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Slick 77 said:


> hey Dodo Factory, is this something that will convince me not to purchase BoS by the end of this year?


++ what he said. I would really like to see Dodo kicking some BoS and Concours ass


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Heheh, well some people already put it on the same pedestal as those two. 

But we know that some people will only take note of a decisive victory rather than a skirmish resulting in a draw or a split decision from the jury. That's why we keep on with product development...

Our aim is to make a best in class wax at each pricepoint (whether we have succeeded or not at the 30 GBP price point only the market and consumers can decide). But there are many waxes out there, like BoS and Z Concours that cost more and we would certainly like to really upset an apple cart or two. We may do something a little further up the price range, but still offering good value compared to the competition, that offers something special in terms of performance.

The Dodo philosophy:
We want our 30 GBP waxes to rival the 60 GBP ones.
We want our 60 GBP waxes to rival the 300 GBP ones.
We want our 300 GBP waxes to rival the 1500 GBP ones.
We want our 1500 GBP waxes to kick the a55 of anything on the planet and we'll even throw in a free double boiler, golden spoon and trip to the pyramids of Giza.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Also supplied with the fancy glass container


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

I would love to see a Dodo Juice "Prestige" for £100, which has a tighter beading than Z Concours and looks wetter than BoS and lasts easily 8 weeks + Dodo Juice "Perfection" Paint Cleaner which puts HD Cleanse to shame in the gloss department and its easy to use.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Tiauguinho said:


> I would love to see a Dodo Juice "Prestige" for £100, which has a tighter beading than Z Concours and looks wetter than BoS and lasts easily 8 weeks + Dodo Juice "Perfection" Paint Cleaner which puts HD Cleanse to shame in the gloss department and its easy to use.


What he said!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Tiauguinho
> I would love to see a Dodo Juice "Prestige" for £100, which has a tighter beading than Z Concours and looks wetter than BoS and lasts easily 8 weeks + Dodo Juice "Perfection" Paint Cleaner which puts HD Cleanse to shame in the gloss department and its easy to use.
> 
> What he said!


/\ /\ /\ What he said about what he said! /\ /\ /\


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

hotwaxxx2007 said:


> /\ /\ /\ What he said about what he said! /\ /\ /\


Don't want much do you?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd like to see the 3 day working week, but your chances are probably much higher.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> We want our 1500 GBP waxes to kick the a55 of anything on the planet and we'll even throw in a free double boiler, golden spoon and trip to the pyramids of Giza.


I'll take it


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> 1. Ingredient ratios
> 
> The ingredients they supply will surely be in a ratio that allows for the wax to be made without any ingredients left over. With 750ml of oil, 250ml of Coconut oil, 60g of Carnauba wax and 250ml of Carnauba 'sap', then that means 310g of Carnauba derived ingredients per 1310g of product - about 23.7% according to my calculator. Where does the 79% come from? There doesn't appear to be any beeswax in there, so it should be 100% or 23.7% surely? I am confused with this.


Exactly what I was thinking, Not only does it not add up, but you can now see how they are calculating their carnauba content and could guestimate how much is in the other waxes.

And WTF is carnauba sap, do a search for it and the only place it is mentioned is on sites selling their products. Must be like the magic Montan Evergreen Oil.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Tiauguinho said:


> ++ what he said. I would really like to see Dodo kicking some BoS and Concours ass


Oh yes, it's ****ing amazing. Sorry did I say that out loud.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

rubbishboy said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, Not only does it not add up, but you can now see how they are calculating their carnauba content and could guestimate how much is in the other waxes.
> 
> And WTF is carnauba sap, do a search for it and the only place it is mentioned is on sites selling their products. Must be like the magic Montan Evergreen Oil.


I thought the percentages thing was covered by Z claiming the content of carnauba in the cured wax, not the in pot wax.

Agreed a standard should be reached.


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

well if I got money. I buy it...lol..

it more expensive than my car lol


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I thought the percentages thing was covered by Z claiming the content of carnauba in the cured wax, not the in pot wax.
> 
> Agreed a standard should be reached.


Get a load of solvent, a little carnuba, bingo, 100% 'nuba wax...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I thought the percentages thing was covered by Z claiming the content of carnauba in the cured wax, not the in pot wax.
> 
> Agreed a standard should be reached.


I'd love to see it officially up on their website or something.

Why do they keep going on about 'percentage of carnauba by volume'? The only people who measure stuff by volume are Spinal Tap. (The scale goes up to 11).

Surely they should just say 'percentage of carnauba after curing' or 'percentage of carnauba on a cured panel' or something?

I would love to see McDonald's saying that a Big Mac contains 0.5 calories due to the fact that's all that's left behind after you have dropped the kids off at the pool! Surely a percentage of ingredients is just that.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Tiauguinho said:


> Dodo Juice "Perfection" Paint Cleaner which puts HD Cleanse to shame in the gloss department and its easy to use.


Hey, that will be out in about a week. It's called Dodo Juice Lime Prime, and it's our new pre-wax cleanser.

We're working on the wax :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

How much is the Lime Prime?


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Hey, that will be out in about a week. It's called Dodo Juice Lime Prime, and it's our new pre-wax cleanser.
> 
> We're working on the wax :thumb:


That leaves me VERY HAPPY!

I have a lot of faith in Dodo Juice and I really appreciate the time you take on this forums. It takes big cojones to come here and listen and talk to the clients, because most of the times you won't hear the good things only  I can't wait for the expansion of the line up and for the *wax to pwn them all!*

I'm fed up with snoty PR deps from snoty companies. Seeing you here among us mere mortals and clients is a breeze of fresh air. Thumbs up dude! :thumb:

P.S. This post wasn't brought to you by the influence of alcoholic beverages, I'm just in a good mood


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

If Dodo are making a Concours contender then let me know where to send the money :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:



Tiauguinho said:


> I would love to see a Dodo Juice "Prestige" for £100, which has a tighter beading than Z Concours and looks wetter than BoS and lasts easily 8 weeks + Dodo Juice "Perfection" Paint Cleaner which puts HD Cleanse to shame in the gloss department and its easy to use.


I've had alot longer than that out of Concours :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Lime Prime will be 13.95 GBP for 250ml, a bit cheaper than HD-C.

Thanks for your kind words Tiauguinho! We strive to have a more refreshing and personable attitude than 'the big boy' wax manufacturers already out there, and we always do things the way we think they should be done. Politics aren't for us and neither are golden spoons.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Right spoke to Dave at *****, good news there not all sold!!!

You get the wax base in the pot you could just add this to the car and it's suppose to be legues abouve Royale (but he would obviously say that). You then also get the mixing kit (spoon and a bowl/pot thing) and a selection of ingredients. Before applying to the car you can blend some stuff in and make your own version.

The nice man reconising my British accent said they would be more than happy to send one over to me (although not apparently for free). A very nice chap.

Does sound a bit arty farty to me but hey if i could i would


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Right spoke to Dave at *****, good news there not all sold!!!
> 
> You get the wax base in the pot you could just add this to the car and it's suppose to be legues abouve Royale (but he would obviously say that). You then also get the mixing kit (spoon and a bowl/pot thing) and a selection of ingredients. Before applying to the car you can blend some stuff in and make your own version.
> 
> ...


and at what price i asked and was told no to the uk


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

jacoda434 said:


> and at what price i asked and was told no to the uk


Well he offered, ill PM you the numer i rang, i'm guessing its the same one but Dave suggested "we'd ship it over to you no problem"


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Well he offered, ill PM you the numer i rang, i'm guessing its the same one but Dave suggested "we'd ship it over to you no problem"


Thanks but i think its the same as the royale wont ship to uk


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

on here http://zym0l.co.uk/shop/item.asp?PID=1517&scID=25 its £30,000 in the uk...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^^ Ooohh didn't know the uk site was working

Whether its $30K or £30K i don't think it'll make much of a difference to whether i get it or not really....


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

How can they charge a £15,000 premium for bringing over a container into the uk?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

They offered me one about a year ago for £10,000!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I thought, going on the rest of their pricing regime, that the $ would be replaced with a £ for over here making it £30,000. Utter madness... But will make some people very happy.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Concours made me nod my head approvingly.
Destiny made me release a little sigh of approval
Vintage made me loose the abilty to talk for a brief period.
Royale sent me dumbstruck.

I don't think that I'd ever try Solaris, not without a team of medics on hand. The shock might be all too much.

I do't think that I'd buy Solaris with my own money, as someone has already said - for £30k you can put some right toys in the garage. I do think that there are one or two collectors in the UK though who's collections of vintage racing metal would suit a jar of this. Hopefully I can introduce myself to them if they ever do.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Miracle said:


> They offered me one about a year ago for £10,000!


What are your views on it Paul?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I'm in the US next week if anyone wants me to pick one up for them :lol: 

Looking forward to the Dodo PWC and new waxes though :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> LOL, in fact, Vintage is probably the best deal out of all those mega expensive Z waxes.


I would be so bold as to say Vintage is probably the best value wax currently in existence... due to both the finish it gives for the money and the free refills for life. And people wonder why we haven't gone down the Royale route?!


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

I heard its made of solid earwax from the House of Windsor.

Nothing else would really justify that price....


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Miracle said:


> They offered me one about a year ago for £10,000!


:wave: next time you get an offer like that pm me :wave:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd like so see a test panel, with four sections, by hand.
I'll prepare one section,
Guess witch others i'd like to see 

I think it would be very interesting.

regards, Roy.

p.s. Cannot knock Zym0ls products or marketing, but....


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

30k gbp!

What's worse is that they appear to be just importing it directly, cos the shipping (the buyer would have to pay) is £54!!

I wonder if it's a worthy investment though, I mean it's a PR stunt for them, but also one for us detailers in the sense of once you do one rich bankers car with it, he'll tell all his friends he got his car waxed with a 30k a pot wax, and they will all want theirs doing.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

jacoda434 said:


> :wave: next time you get an offer like that pm me :wave:


You aren't interested in investing in a North East Detailing firm are you?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Roy said:


> I'd like so see a test panel, with four sections, by hand.
> I'll prepare one section,
> Guess witch others i'd like to see
> 
> ...


What I'd really love to to do is prepare a section that just been machine polished, nothing else, just machine polished to as close to perfection as is possible and then see exactly what difference the wax makes...


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Heheh, well some people already put it on the same pedestal as those two.
> 
> But we know that some people will only take note of a decisive victory rather than a skirmish resulting in a draw or a split decision from the jury. That's why we keep on with product development...
> 
> ...


sounds good, when are you thinking of releasing your next waxes?


----------

